# Makers mark identification help



## jlafleur02 (Jan 20, 2018)

I have a old bottle thats green and ribbed. I've looked everywhere trying to find the maker. On the bottom it is mark exactly like this with capital letters and puncution as shown

LaM.A&F.

any help would be appreciated


----------



## botlguy (Jan 21, 2018)

You might want to follow this link & contact David Whitten as I don't find this marking in his work. Tell him Jim Sinsley sent you.

https://www.glassbottlemarks.com/bottlemarks-3/


----------



## jlafleur02 (Jan 22, 2018)

Thanks. I posted it over to him I will post any info I get back here


----------



## DavidW (Jan 23, 2018)

Hi, I got your email......  I have seen those green bottles every once  in a while, but don't know anything about them, or the mark on that particular one. (Seems like most of them are unmarked on the bottom??)  I have a vague idea that those bottles were made in France or Great Britain, and date from the 1890s or early 1900s. But I honestly don't know!
Take care,
David Whitten


----------

